# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Reparación del conducto de transición del desagüe de la presa de García de Sola (Badajoz)

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformación.es
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...a-badajoz.aspx 

Un saludo a todos.

*Reparación del conducto de transición del desagüe de la presa de García de Sola (Badajoz)*

*Estas obras de emergencia suponen una inversión de 500.000 euros.*

MARM.-El Consejo de Ministros ha dado el visto bueno, en su reunión de hoy, a obras de emergencia para la reparación de los desperfectos del conducto de transición del desagüe de fondo de la margen derecha de la presa de García de Sola, en Badajoz, por un importe de 500.000 euros. 


Estas obras de emergencia, ejecutadas por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), proceden a la reparación inmediata de la citada avería porque, de lo contrario, la presa quedaría sin desagües de fondo operativos, ya que el desagüe de la margen izquierda está siendo estudiado para su reparación, una vez que finalicen los trabajos en el desagüe de la margen derecha. 


Para la realización de esta actuación y por la complejidad de su ejecución, se contempla, además, la construcción previa de un escudo que asegure la zona de trabajo frente al embalse.

----------

